# 1970's F&F 1678



## Prowelder (Mar 21, 2018)

OK so here we go again. This is my latest project for a really nice customer who inherited this boat from his father. Its made by F&F boats. I have never seen one like it and so far I'm really impressed. The hull itself is made out of .125 aluminum, And the transom and ribs are made from 3/16 inch aluminum. I was very surprised at how well built this thing is. For its age it shows no wear. The aluminum is in mint condition. So somehow this guy got my phone number from some guy he met in bass pro shop and long story short I have no clue who it was but here's his boat. It is 16' long and 6 and a 1/2 feet wide. This build started as they all do he just wanted a front deck a d rear deck. After I showed him what I can do and the possibilities this is turning into a very large project. Which will include the obvious decks, A rod locker, a live well, And a side console (first time doing one of those) Lots of storage, Lots of LED lights, Battery trays and tenders, Full electrical job, paint and Hydro-turf. I started working on his boat last Saturday and im well into his build now. I had to remove his live well we are going to place it on the other side of the boat. I also ripped out the floor cleaned it up really good and installed fresh foam. I'm estimating this total job to be somewhere around 2500.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks great, you work fast.


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 21, 2018)

Xxstang90 said:


> Looks great, you work fast.


Honestly I've done so many of these I'm getting pretty quick at them. The 1st couple took a lot more thinking. Now I pretty much know what I'm going to do the 1st time I look at the boat

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude (Mar 22, 2018)

Very nice! You just tripled its value.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 22, 2018)

Experience and skill comes through every time. Well done.


----------



## eshaw (Mar 22, 2018)

Too bad the transom is only 16 inches where the motor mounts. Is he planning on making it a full 20 across? Do the floors on these measure 78 inches or is that measurement across the gunnels?


----------



## thedude (Mar 22, 2018)

eshaw said:


> Too bad the transom is only 16 inches where the motor mounts. Is he planning on making it a full 20 across? Do the floors on these measure 78 inches or is that measurement across the gunnels?


Same question. Betting this is top of the transom. Either way it is wider than normal!


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 22, 2018)

thedude said:


> eshaw said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad the transom is only 16 inches where the motor mounts. Is he planning on making it a full 20 across? Do the floors on these measure 78 inches or is that measurement across the gunnels?
> ...


It is from the top. I'm not sure what it is at the floor. Ill check it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eshaw (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm betting that the floor will measure about 60 inches wide. I'd still like it for bow fishing.


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 25, 2018)

Prowelder said:


> thedude said:
> 
> 
> > eshaw said:
> ...


Its 52" at the floor

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Mar 25, 2018)

Finished the back deck with exception of one hatch and started framing the front deck.














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eshaw (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info. That's turning out really well.


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 15, 2018)

Front deck is framed out and livewell installed


















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 24, 2018)

Starting to wrap up the metal work. All i have left is the rod locker lid, rear splashwell extension plate, vertical deck plate, console, and some little tabs for leds. The plan is for the owner to pick it up this weekend and get it sandblasted and painted. Then bring it back for wiring and finish work.











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (May 8, 2018)

Made a lot of progress on this build. Im stoked about the way the console came out!















































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akboats (May 17, 2018)

Im liking it. Looks real good.


----------



## Prowelder (Aug 6, 2018)

Started back on this project. The owner did an amazing job painting the boat and trailer. More time for electrical and plumbing!

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

